# Pt740



## BugDude (Sep 5, 2010)

I shot my buddy's Taurus PT740 yesterday and I love it!!! I've had a PT709 for a couple years and it had been flawless through 1500+ rounds. I figured the .40 version would have brutal recoil, but it didn't!!! Actually, I could tell no discernable difference in recoil between my 709 and his 740 shooting them one after the other. Small, light, accurate, and managable recoil. I've searched the web and I've found no issues at all with the 740. Now I want to trade my 709 for a 740...that's the down side to shooting your buddies' guns. Gotta make room in the safe.

Anyway, I was pleasantly surprised at how well this little pistol handled the .40 round. Nice shooter and carry piece for sure. I think they have a winner with this package.


----------



## sevenshooter (Jan 27, 2011)

> I think they have a winner with this package.


Maybe..... then again you may be taking a chance for a dud.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

BugDude said:


> I shot my buddy's Taurus PT740 yesterday and I love it!!! I've had a PT709 for a couple years and it had been flawless through 1500+ rounds. I figured the .40 version would have brutal recoil, but it didn't!!! Actually, I could tell no discernable difference in recoil between my 709 and his 740 shooting them one after the other. Small, light, accurate, and managable recoil. I've searched the web and I've found no issues at all with the 740. Now I want to trade my 709 for a 740...that's the down side to shooting your buddies' guns. Gotta make room in the safe.
> 
> Anyway, I was pleasantly surprised at how well this little pistol handled the .40 round. Nice shooter and carry piece for sure. I think they have a winner with this package.


Cool it is always good to hear when someone is pleased with a weapon they have tried as opposed to telling about the problems. Glad your 709 has been a good gun and equally glad your pal likes his .40

RCG


----------

